# Places to live in Dubai



## Sphinex (May 11, 2011)

Hello folks,

I am moving to Dubai in September and am trying to find a place to live. My budget is about a 100k AED for the year. Where would you recommend me live? I am a single canadian male and prefer a balance of both the bustle & the calm. Alternatively, anyone has a good site for understanding price ranges & pros & cons of each neighbourhood? 
I found this site which is great for pros & cons but no map or prices. 
I would also greatly appreciate the contact info of a rental agencies If anyone recommends one.

Much obliged,


----------



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

I think the Palm is a great place to live if you are a single guy. There's bars if you want to go out and beach if you just want to chill. For 100AED you can definitely get a one bed on the shoreline, golden mile or Marina beach residence.

Another option is jbr but very built up and traffic is a nightmare

Third option is downtown. Nice pools near enough to go out to bars in souk al baha and your right opposite Dubai Mall. Downside is there's no beach but only a short drive. 

My best friend is an agent. If you give me your number I will get her to call you .


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Check out dubizzle.com


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

the palm. you've got to ask around more though, as some buildings are better built than others.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

The palm's a bit sleepy for a single guy IMO. Only a handful of bars/restaurants so you'll find yourself living in taxis. Marina or downtown would be much better options and needn't be too hectic in the right building. JbR traffic can be a nightmare agreed but much of the Marina is easily accessible from SZR without going near the snarl ups. 

Look on dubizzle or propertyfinder.ae. Latter is better for searching when you have an idea of which area suits you.


----------



## sherjeelawan (May 13, 2011)

I guess u should try living in Bur Dubai, its nice, center of the city, close to all markets and business hub centers and bars and pubs and clubs.

Have fun Mate


----------



## Sphinex (May 11, 2011)

Blue-eyes;517965 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think the Palm is a great place to live if you are a single guy. There's bars if you want to go out and beach if you just want to chill. For 100AED you can definitely get a one bed on the shoreline, golden mile or Marina beach residence.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I haven't moved as of yet so I dont have a number she can reach me at. Perhaps you can pass her email to me and I will get in touch with her. 
Much obliged


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

OP, let me know what you decide, I am moving in as well end of June.


----------



## Sphinex (May 11, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> OP, let me know what you decide, I am moving in as well end of June.


I am thinking about marina or downtown. My work is in Dubai Internet city. Hoping that traffic/commute won't be bad. Seems like I can get a nice fully furnished place for my budget.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I am leaning towards the Marina or Palm.. I just re-read your first post, looks like I will be there before you. I am looking for a balance of bustle and calm as well so I will let you know what I end up with once I arrive. 

My allowance is 12,000 AED/month but not looking to use it all..

What part of Canada are you from?


----------



## Sphinex (May 11, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> I am leaning towards the Marina or Palm.. I just re-read your first post, looks like I will be there before you. I am looking for a balance of bustle and calm as well so I will let you know what I end up with once I arrive.
> 
> My allowance is 12,000 AED/month but not looking to use it all..
> 
> What part of Canada are you from?


I am from Vancouver. What will you be doing in Dubai. 
Ps. Sorry folks apparently I can't send private messages.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Sphinex said:


> I am from Vancouver. What will you be doing in Dubai.
> Ps. Sorry folks apparently I can't send private messages.


you need one more message (a total of 5) to be able to pm others.


----------



## Sphinex (May 11, 2011)

cami said:


> you need one more message (a total of 5) to be able to pm others.


Thanks got it!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Sphinex said:


> I am from Vancouver. What will you be doing in Dubai.
> Ps. Sorry folks apparently I can't send private messages.


I am from Toronto area originally. I will be taking on the Director of IT position at the Canadian University of Dubai.


----------



## hhl103 (May 3, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> I am from Toronto area originally. I will be taking on the Director of IT position at the Canadian University of Dubai.


It's interesting since i was offered a position as an assistant professor in the same school. But I know nothing about this school really. The offer is nice, no doubt. But I dont know how the life is going on over there. So I am still hesitating whether I should accept this offer. Is there any reason you consider moving to Dubai?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

hhl103 said:


> It's interesting since i was offered a position as an assistant professor in the same school. But I know nothing about this school really. The offer is nice, no doubt. But I dont know how the life is going on over there. So I am still hesitating whether I should accept this offer. Is there any reason you consider moving to Dubai?


I just read your other post on your job offer. Here is what I can tell you, I personally know people who have taught and work for the University and they have had great experiences. This is why I am comfortable with taking on this new role!

I was offered a teaching position last year but it was just not the right time for me as I was just getting started with a job here in Texas, otherwise I would already be there.

I see your concerns about the contract (from your other post) and those are pretty standard. I think Dubai, even tho now in a more "realistic economy" is an excellent opportunity. 

Feel free to send me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## hhl103 (May 3, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> I just read your other post on your job offer. Here is what I can tell you, I personally know people who have taught and work for the University and they have had great experiences. This is why I am comfortable with taking on this new role!
> 
> I was offered a teaching position last year but it was just not the right time for me as I was just getting started with a job here in Texas, otherwise I would already be there.
> 
> ...


I have send a PM, thanks!


----------

